# Subtank RBA deck



## Ashley A (3/3/15)

Just wondering if anyone has this or planning to bring it in and price?

Kinda nice having multiple coils so you can swop them in liquid changes and let the old one's soak without downtime. Now I have to wait for the deck to dry out before piecing it all back together and vaping again which is a shlep so I think another deck will be quite useful and I can play around with different resistance on the empty one while vaping the other. Also not keen to have to swop the chimney to put the OCC each time and I prefer the RBA.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raslin (3/3/15)

Agreed, I would be interested in the deck for the mini too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/3/15)

Me too...preferably the newer ones with the slightly improved juice channels


----------



## Ashley A (4/3/15)

Ooh, better juice channels, want it


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (4/3/15)

I would also be interested in one!


----------



## Raslin (4/3/15)

No vendors ready to take up our cause??


----------



## capetocuba (4/3/15)

I've been using my RBA deck for the past week. Mine is the original one with "small" juice channels. I have not had a dry hit on it yet. I have built using 24g kanthal ugly (spaced) coil, 2.4mm ID and wicked using Japanese organic cotton. I do not let the cotton into the well at all.

Edit: Oh yes at 0.4ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (4/3/15)

I haven't had any dry hits and have also been vaping on it consistently... but having two bases could come in handy! I did have issues with my Rba deck centre screw not connecting to the centre pin in the base of the tank, but @Rowan Francis sorted that out for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/15)

mini rba decks are comming ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dekardy (4/3/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> I haven't had any dry hits and have also been vaping on it consistently... but having two bases could come in handy! I did have issues with my Rba deck centre screw not connecting to the centre pin in the base of the tank, but @Rowan Francis sorted that out for me!



How did you fix the issue?


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (4/3/15)

I'm still not sure what @Rowan Francis put on it, maybe he can be of more help!


----------



## Ashley A (4/3/15)

I haven't had dry hits either. I just want another deck so I don't have downtime between liquid and coil changes.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/15)

@Benjamin Cripps , i put a bit of solder on the bottom of the pin , makes sure it makes contact .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (4/3/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> mini rba decks are comming ...


When and where?


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/15)

Raslin said:


> When and where?



waiting to hear


----------



## dekardy (4/3/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Benjamin Cripps , i put a bit of solder on the bottom of the pin , makes sure it makes contact .



Ok cool thank you. I was thinking of doing that but wasn't sure how it would effect the resistance. So I added a small o-ring between the insulator and the deck screw which seemed to have worked. Will try some solder for a more permanent solution .


----------



## Humbolt (4/3/15)

Have not received my Subtank yet but can see how an extra RBA base would come in handy, so I'm in too for one.


----------



## free3dom (4/3/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> waiting to hear



Looking forward to hearing when you hear


----------



## free3dom (4/3/15)

As for dry hits...only really happens with higher VG juices (around 70/30 VG/PG) and chain vaping


----------



## LandyMan (5/3/15)

free3dom said:


> As for dry hits...only really happens with higher VG juices (around 70/30 VG/PG) and chain vaping


Correct. 50/50 is fine but my 80VG gives dry hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (22/5/15)

Well since no one answered the call, I've sourced some and I have 3 spare. I will advertise them in the for sale thread with pics but I thought I'd give you guys who responded here a heads up as some of you showed interest. Looking at R120 each as customs raped me 95% on top (clearance + VAT + customs) but I didn't want to send it back and wait months to for them to re-assess it and stand in the queue for 3 hours again.

I've been using 1 since yesterday. Cranked it up to 40 watts as well for a while today to see if anything melts or breaks and it's been holding it's own just like the one that came with the tank and I've only ever vaped that at 19-22watts. Surpisingly, not too hot at 40w and tons of vapour.

They've all been soaked in a boiling sunlight liquid bath overnight and cleaned nicely so ready to wick, align coils and go with 0.5 ohm coils.


----------



## Raslin (22/5/15)

Dibs on all three please

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Nooby (22/5/15)

There is a dealer that sells these RBA bases... R150

http://eciggies.co.za/RDA’s-RBA’s/RBA-COIL-Subtank-Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (22/5/15)

Nooby said:


> There is a dealer that sells these RBA bases... R150
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/RDA’s-RBA’s/RBA-COIL-Subtank-Mini


That's the MINI deck (single coil) and quite different to the Subtank standard.

These are the RBA decks below. The 1 fitted on the Sigelei is the same and I'm using it now.


----------



## Raslin (22/5/15)

Oops sorry I need the mini deck. Apologies for the confusion on my side.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Ashley A (22/5/15)

Raslin said:


> Oops sorry I need the mini deck. Apologies for the confusion on my side.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


Ok, no probs. Will wait and see if anyone is interested, otherwise will move to the for sale section.


----------



## Q-Ball (22/5/15)

I thought the deck works on both the mini and normal ST?


----------



## Ashley A (22/5/15)

Q-Ball said:


> I thought the deck works on both the mini and normal ST?


Works on MINI and PLUS as far as I know. Would be annoyed if I went through the hassle an 3 months wait for something I could have gotten here.

Below is what Kangertech posted on their Facebook page:

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT for SUBTANK RBA and Mini RBA

Previous data is incorrect and sorry for the misleading. 
The Final version of both RBA and Mini RBA as below:

RBA can fit into standard SUBTANK only, both SUBTANK Mini and Nano cannot use it because of its diameter.
Mini RBA can fit SUBTANK Mini only, but cannot fit to standard SUBTANK or SUBTANK Nano for using,

Mini RBA connection pin is too short for standard SUBTANK air flow control base.

All Japanese OCC heads are suitable for SUBTANK series tank.

Apologize the inconvenience.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

